# PHOTOS Widend Steelies



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

lets see some wide ass wheels... if you have got pics of widend steelies......Post Em Up.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just to get it started








This golf owns me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HomeSlice989 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*

I really want some of those 2 tone steelies! im in love with them.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Keep em comin I wanna Be Lookin at page 50 By the end of the week...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A famous steelie pic








A little mk3 action








Mk4?? 

















_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 11:04 AM 6-7-2006_


----------



## meatymk2 (Mar 25, 2006)

where can i get sum of those two tone steelies in the uk?
























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by meatymk2 at 11:06 AM 6-7-2006_


_Modified by meatymk2 at 11:07 AM 6-7-2006_


----------



## Go 4 Lo (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you buy them already widened or do you have to have somone do them for you?


----------



## meatymk2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Don't know how wide you can buy them but i would buy them any width.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

^^^ you need to take your steelies to a wheel shop. they cut the lip off, weld in the width you want, and then put the lip back on. its not that much money so i hear....


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Go 4 Lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Go 4 Lo* »_Can you buy them already widened or do you have to have somone do them for you?

You have them widend.. costs $150 per wheel..


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*









You can get these steel wheels and many others for real cheap in any size at http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/


----------



## Hoesitdown (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (8VDualRounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8VDualRounds* »_








You can get these steel wheels and many others for real cheap in any size at http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/

That car is perfect


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Hoesitdown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoesitdown* »_
That car is perfect
















Super clean car with a new TDI swap.


----------



## Go 4 Lo (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (meatymk2)*

Ok another ques? i know this all depends on height of the vehicle but ow wide can you go. For example what size rim/tire is that on the red mk2 in the begining of the fourm?


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Go 4 Lo)*

Mine are by no means wide as most of the wheels around here, but they are wider then stock
raddo 15X7.5" (no good pics of them on my car yet)


----------



## A2Euro (May 18, 2006)

That site is not too informative and doesnt show pics?


----------



## Deutsche_Maschine (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (meatymk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatymk2* »_where can i get sum of those two tone steelies in the uk?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Check last month's(or the previous month's ?) PVW. There's small pic and mention of a UK company that is selling deep steelies. This is the same company that is providing them to a certain NA VW tuner.


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Deuce34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deuce34* »_Mine are by no means wide as most of the wheels around here, but they are wider then stock
raddo 15X7.5" (no good pics of them on my car yet)


























That looks good though..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...15x7.5 staggered 15x8.0 would be super clean.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_l
This golf owns me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










thats a rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and heres another one.
















-j


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























Very sexy car!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Who's car is this:








I'm about to order some wide steelies... wanna know what tire to put on it, I like the stretch on that one.


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
You have them widend.. costs $150 per wheel..

if you do that your crazy
http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/
steel wheels from 13 to 18 inches diam. to4 to 18 inches wide,any bolt pattern,any offset with many different styles to choose from.
an example,15/8 on 4-100 any offset are like $80 per wheel painted(price depends on style you choose)or about $100 per wheel chrome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (vwtuninggruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuninggruppe* »_
if you do that your crazy
http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/
steel wheels from 13 to 18 inches diam. to4 to 18 inches wide,any bolt pattern,any offset with many different styles to choose from.
an example,15/8 on 4-100 any offset are like $80 per wheel painted(price depends on style you choose)or about $100 per wheel chrome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The prices you're quoting do not reflect the time to have someone paint them. I sell these wheels.


----------



## CorporateTrash (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
You have them widend.. costs $150 per wheel..


40 a wheel around here


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_The prices you're quoting do not reflect the time to have someone paint them. I sell these wheels.


you can get them from diamond in silver or black powdercoat or chrome.
challenger series wheel in a 15/8 in silver or black powdercoat are $57 dollars per wheel.


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_The prices you're quoting do not reflect the time to have someone paint them. I sell these wheels.
My point was that we were talking about the two-tone steelies(chrome and some other color). I buy the steelies with chrome lips and then have to paint the centers.


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_My point was that we were talking about the two-tone steelies(chrome and some other color). I buy the steelies with chrome lips and then have to paint the centers.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwtuninggruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuninggruppe* »_
if you do that your crazy
http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/
steel wheels from 13 to 18 inches diam. to4 to 18 inches wide,any bolt pattern,any offset with many different styles to choose from.
an example,15/8 on 4-100 any offset are like $80 per wheel painted(price depends on style you choose)or about $100 per wheel chrome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Its All about a deep dish FACTORY wheels man.... its a respect thing, anyone can go buy a set of racing steelies, custom fitted factory wheels are a custom JOB..racing wheels are for the track.. The whole idea of widend steelies is OEM+... Dig?








BTW.. Go pay for forum sponsorship if your gunna advertise.....this is a picture post....










_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:15 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*

A few pics I took at the Wolfsburstore.be show in Belgium earlier this year:


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (EuroVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVeeDub* »_ A few pics I took at the Wolfsburstore.be show in Belgium earlier this year:










Holy streched ass rubber!!!







belgians know how its done....


_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:39 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## dp90gti (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (meatymk2)*









I was so close to buying this exact set. The day I was supposed to buy them I went to the hospital with a ruptured appendix and was in there for 5 days. I've been off work for a month. No work=no money=no steelies







They are still for sale I think. PM vwdick.


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (dp90gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dp90gti* »_








I was so close to buying this exact set. The day I was supposed to buy them I went to the hospital with a ruptured appendix and was in there for 5 days. I've been off work for a month. No work=no money=no steelies







They are still for sale I think. PM vwdick.

yeah i seen em....nice lookin wheels. But you might as well have sold your appendix tobuy them.. 


_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:42 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_

Its All about a deep dish FACTORY wheels man.... its a respect thing, anyone can go buy a set of racing steelies, custom fitted factory wheels are a custom JOB..racing wheels are for the track.. The whole idea of widend steelies is OEM+... Dig?








BTW.. Go pay for forum sponsorship if your gunna advertise.....this is a picture post....









_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:15 AM 6-8-2006_

"Its All about a deep dish FACTORY wheels man.... its a respect thing"???????





















It's a $800 car. Not worth respecting.







The steelies I sell are pretty custom. I tell them what size, widths, backspace, bolt pattern, center style, color. Sounds pretty custom to me. OEM+ sucks. OEM- rules, you get an F.


----------



## dp90gti (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
yeah i seen em....nice lookin wheels. But you might as well have sold your appendix tobuy them.. 

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:42 AM 6-8-2006_

If anyone wants a used, ruptured appendix it will be in the classifieds. Will trade for staggered 15x8 and 15x9 widened 'rado steelies.


----------



## OnlyVWGolf (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (Deutsche_Maschine)*

You can buy them in the UK at RA Design # 01472 811711
This is the the link for the site but it's unavailable for now








http://www.ra-design.co.uk/



_Modified by OnlyVWGolf at 11:26 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## yuk (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*









I love Moses' car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_
"Its All about a deep dish FACTORY wheels man.... its a respect thing"???????





















It's a $800 car. Not worth respecting.







The steelies I sell are pretty custom. I tell them what size, widths, backspace, bolt pattern, center style, color. Sounds pretty custom to me. OEM+ sucks. OEM- rules, you get an F.









thank you sir!!!
captianmo16v,you obviously have never seen my car if you think you have to explain oem plus to me.

BTW.. Go pay for forum sponsorship if your gunna advertise.....this is a picture post.... 
whats that all about????
i dont work for diamond wheels,nor do we sell them where i work(but we are a banner advertiser,www.evoms.com),that link was to give ppl interested the most info so they can make the most informed decision.


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_
"Its All about a deep dish FACTORY wheels man.... its a respect thing"???????





















It's a $800 car. Not worth respecting.







The steelies I sell are pretty custom. I tell them what size, widths, backspace, bolt pattern, center style, color. Sounds pretty custom to me. OEM+ sucks. OEM- rules, you get an F.









I could really care less what your selling and how "COOL" you think they are.... im pretty sure this thread is called PHOTOS WIDEND STEELIES... so grab your bottle of haterade go sell your gay wheels somewere else...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 11:40 AM 6-8-2006_


_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 11:43 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_thats a rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and heres another one.


and another...mine on 13x8's
















and 15x8's


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

come on, lets not ruin this thread.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (WasicallyWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WasicallyWabbit* »_and another...mine on 13x8's


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ihavenovw (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
I could really care less what your selling and how "COOL" you think they are.... im pretty sure this thread is called PHOTOS WIDEND STEELIES... so grab your bottle of haterade go sell your gay wheels somewere else...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


here's some more gay wheels!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








ummmm..... haterade......


----------



## ihavenovw (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (ihavenovw)*









I think there is some butt-humpin goin on there.....


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

another one of WasicallyWabbit's car from Show and Go...


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
I could really care less what your selling and how "COOL" you think they are.... im pretty sure this thread is called PHOTOS WIDEND STEELIES... so grab your bottle of haterade go sell your gay wheels somewere else...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 11:40 AM 6-8-2006_

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 11:43 AM 6-8-2006_
Noone was pimping anyone, so shut your fat mouth, (no offense to wasciallywabbit, cause your not a dik). You(CaptainNO16v) obviously think you're cooler cause your car is OEM+, well, your not. Have some balls and do something different than everyone else and you might get some respect, nutlicker.


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_come on, lets ruin this thread.
 Edited for her pleasure.


----------



## HomeSlice989 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*

This what my car would look like with some pimp a$$ steelies!


----------



## eurochris1021 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*

so how much dose this cost any one??


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (eurochris1021)*

The wheels I sell cost $700 with chrome lips and any color centers you want.


----------



## Go 4 Lo (Dec 28, 2005)

steelies are the ****. end of story


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (ihavenovw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ihavenovw* »_
here's some more gay wheels!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








ummmm..... haterade......

Ok...your right....your wheels are the ****....,And i dont know anything about the vw scene..








i think ive seen those wheels before too.....pretty sure my grandma had some on her buick... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 5:45 PM 6-8-2006_


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
Ok...your right....your wheels are the ****....,And i dont know anything about the vw scene..








i think ive seen those wheels before too.....pretty sure my grandma had some on her buick... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 5:45 PM 6-8-2006_
You so shmart, and funny.


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
Ok...your right....your wheels are the ****....,And i dont know anything about the vw scene..








i think ive seen those wheels before too.....pretty sure my grandma had some on her buick... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 5:45 PM 6-8-2006_
Have some balls and do something different than everyone else and you might get some respect, nutlicker.


----------



## cabb (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*

my car in 2004 yeah thats right i did this two years ago and have moved on but i do miss them 
2004 








2005








and 2006 oh yeah
















sorry for all the mk1 content http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (cabb)*

Cool cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_Have some balls and do something different than everyone else and you might get some respect, nutlicker. 


Sure thing..










_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 9:37 PM 6-8-2006_


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (cabb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabb* »_








sorry for all the mk1 content http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


no bumpers,is that oem minus???


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwtuninggruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuninggruppe* »_

no bumpers,is that oem minus???









You got it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (CaptainMo16v)*

I'd post up mine But I think I'd get in "trouble" again...


----------



## RG3 (May 1, 2000)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_This golf owns me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










that my old rabbit...







..
the wheels is off from MK2 14" widened to 14x7 et 25 and 14x8 et 12
$75 a pc to widened em... $300 for a set















they did change the whole barrel with chrome barrel..
if u are in Cali and waht to know where to get em done, Lmk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Daniel


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
pretty good deal for the two tone... is it all chrome or just the lip? cant figure out how they woulda welded it on.

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:48 PM 6-8-2006_

shut up...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (8VDualRounds)*


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (WasicallyWabbit)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need some of these


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
pretty good deal for the two tone... is it all chrome or just the lip? cant figure out how they woulda welded it on.

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:48 PM 6-8-2006_
Can you even see the picture? Geez. By the way, do you have a Scirroco? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







There is a forum for those pieces of trash, and just to let you know, it's not a MKII.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (blakshukvw)*









Castro


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (blakshukvw)*

am I missing something???? Why are you guys being so mean to the guy...


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (greatfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greatfox* »_am I missing something???? Why are you guys being so mean to the guy...









you are missing something,check the first page.


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (vwtuninggruppe)*

noone put this one up yet.....DOPE!


----------



## cabb (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_
pretty good deal for the two tone... is it all chrome or just the lip? cant figure out how they woulda welded it on.

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:48 PM 6-8-2006_

they cut out the center and weld on a new shell like my old wheels love the factory wheels


----------



## SN00PY (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (cabb)*

Those Diamond racing wheels look like they belong on a car trailer


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (blakshukvw)*

Right on man, A1 an mk1 are the same now huh?.







dude you might as well come up north to washington so you can lick the **** from my ass crack (looks like thats what you used to mix the color on those jetta wheels). i didnt really have a prob with you just the lameass copycat wheels your tryin to push..... but its no use tryin to explain this since you gotta bag o walnut for a brain.... i could see how you could get so offended though. I would too if i had myself cought up in tryin to sell some dumb lookin cookie cutter knockoffs... i feel for ya man..... peace, love an respect......

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:24 PM 6-9-2006_


_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:37 PM 6-9-2006_


----------



## Alex g (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## SN00PY (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (dubstarmk2)*

there ya go...cabb stylz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_Right on man, A1 an mk1 are the same now huh?.







dude you might as well come up north to washington so you can lick the **** from my ass crack (looks like thats what you used to mix the color on those jetta wheels). i didnt really have a prob with you just the lameass copycat wheels your tryin to push..... but its no use tryin to explain this since you gotta bag o walnut for a brain.... i could see how you could get so offended though. I would too if i had myself cought up in tryin to sell some dumb lookin cookie cutter knockoffs... i feel for ya man..... peace, love an respect......

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:24 PM 6-9-2006_

_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 10:37 PM 6-9-2006_
You have a Scirroco, so go stroke yourself off in that forum, loser. Time to lock this thread.







Hey but****er, I nailed your grandma in your bed last night.


----------



## blakshukvw (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (blakshukvw)*

What a waste of space on the vortex this thread is. this duche asks for pics of wheels, and when people are asking about them he gets his thong panties in a bunch. I think he's just mad that he's driving VW's bastard child. Or it might be because he's gay. *** him.


----------



## Meke007 (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (HomeSlice989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HomeSlice989* »_This what my car would look like with some pimp a$$ steelies!



This one looks sexy!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_What a waste of space on the vortex this thread is. this duche asks for pics of wheels, and when people are asking about them he gets his thong panties in a bunch. I think he's just mad that he's driving VW's bastard child. Or it might be because he's gay. *** him.









Id rather blackhole this post then let people use it to sell dumb lookin knockoffs...








BTW golf/rabbit = same thing
_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 2:23 PM 6-10-2006_


_Modified by CaptainMo16v at 2:26 PM 6-10-2006_


----------



## CaptainMo16v (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (blakshukvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakshukvw* »_You have a Scirroco, so go stroke yourself off in that forum, loser. Time to lock this thread.







Hey but****er, I nailed your grandma in your bed last night.

hahhaahahaa lmao...







....ouch


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*

BTW golf/rabbit = same thing 
not trying to start anything here,golf1in europe is a rabbit in the us,which are both mk1chassis(in europe,designated a1 in the us)and are totally different than the mk2,or a2,whichever prefix you choose to use.
so,in the usa,golf and rabbit are not the same thing.


----------



## ihavenovw (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (vwtuninggruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuninggruppe* »_ BTW golf/rabbit = same thing 
not trying to start anything here,golf1in europe is a rabbit in the us,which are both mk1chassis(in europe,designated a1 in the us)and are totally different than the mk2,or a2,whichever prefix you choose to use.
so,in the usa,golf and rabbit are not the same thing.

It's okay. His sig says MKII Rocco. All scirrocos are MKI's. That was my point. All Scirroco's are MKI's(AI's)







L


----------



## vwtuninggruppe (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (ihavenovw)*

^^^^^^ yeah,i was refering to him,not you at all.


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (vwtuninggruppe)*

From what i've heard, Diamond Racing wheels aren't suited for street use,because they bend easily.


----------



## ihavenovw (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (Big Dac With Fries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Dac With Fries* »_From what i've heard, Diamond Racing wheels aren't suited for street use,because they bend easily.

Diamond makes race wheels, and street wheels. Even the race wheels don't bend as easy as bbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ihavenovw (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_Right on man, A1 an mk1 are the same now huh?.







dude you might as well come up north to washington so you can lick the **** from my ass crack (looks like thats what you used to mix the color on those jetta wheels). i didnt really have a prob with you just the lameass copycat wheels your tryin to push..... but its no use tryin to explain this since you gotta bag o walnut for a brain.... i could see how you could get so offended though. I would too if i had myself cought up in tryin to sell some dumb lookin cookie cutter knockoffs... i feel for ya man..... peace, love an respect......


you have a scirocco





































BTW I used your fumuda cheese to mix the color of those jetta wheels


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: PHOTOS Widend Steelies (CaptainMo16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMo16v* »_so you can lick the **** from my ass crack

are you saying you dont wipe your bum well enough?


----------

